# Teaching taking treats gently



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is no help to you now I'm sure...well, it might. But I always hand fed Tucker as a pup, and he's sooo gentle when you give him something. Even the vet was surprised at how softly he took the treat from her hands. She said her own dogs pretty much bite her fingers off.

Maybe try getting him to eat out of your hands?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson knows the difference between taking it "nice" and not. Usually if he trys to take my had with the treat, I keep the treat and have him sit, and then "take it nice". You could try holding on to his collar so he can't jump and swallow your hand....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would close my fist with a treat inside so he would have to sniff first before he opened his mouth. I don't know if that's a proper training technique but it worked for us....LOL


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I only let them see part of the treat when I trained mine. They can see the end, but I keep the rest tucked in my hand. I repeat "easy, easy" before they can take it. If they try to grab it, I give them a gentle tap on the nose, repeating "easy" over and over. High praise and full treat when they comply. None of mine grab things now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker will take treats gently if I hold the treat in my hand in a certain position and say, "Easy." It's hard to explain how I hold it. It's more with my fingertips...

Shadow has a soft mouth. This may sound gross, but I can hold a piece of food in my mouth and he will gently take it from me...I would never attempt this with Tucker! LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Either withold the treat until you get lips and tongue rather than teeth, or you can practice with soft treats on a fork. If the dog chomps on the metal of the fork, they usually think twice about a hard mouth in the future. Practice often with the fork, pairing it with "easy" or "gentle".

You're not stabbing the dog with the fork - you just use the fork to skewer the treat. They bite on the metal in general and learn the soft mouth.

-S


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have both Winston and Maizee sit and then tell them "gentle". They both know what "gentle" means. They take it very gently from my fingers.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I trained Chaucer by putting the treat in the flat of my hand where there really isn't anything to bite. Then I praised him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The fork is a cool idea- I have a weird off the wall question, though- could this give a dog a dislike of metal in the mouth? (I want to teach my dog to handle metal scent articles). That said, my obedience dog isn't a shark, but our Golden girl is!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think my obedience class teacher suggested hiding the treat deep within your hand (so there is nothing to bite at). 
If your dog tries to bite your hand, I would sharply say "NO" and turn my back to the dog and go put the treat away (and give him no attention). 
If your dog licks at your hand, I would say a word that you want to represent that kind of soft treatment of your hand (I personally use the word "kiss").
Now he knows "kiss" means he should lick. Then as he is licking, and you are saying "kiss", could you quickly open your hand and let him lick the treat off?
Maybe start with a treat that doesn't make him wild with desire for, too. If he is less enthusiastic about the treat he might be less inclined to bite.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I taught Boo by wearing rubber gloves and just holding the treat in my fist until he gave up on trying to get it out, then click and open my hand so he can get the treat. Dusty I don't know how I taught him but if I tell him to wait he'll let me bring the food right up to his mouth and then when I say okay he takes it gently out of my hand. I usually just give them the treat in such a way that they can't hurt anything though (either toss it to them or give it to them with mostly flat hand so there's nothing they can bite).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The fork is a cool idea- I have a weird off the wall question, though- could this give a dog a dislike of metal in the mouth? (I want to teach my dog to handle metal scent articles). That said, my obedience dog isn't a shark, but our Golden girl is!


It might if the dog chomps super hard on the fork and gets a really rude awakening. I have a book that outlines a long, multi-step process for clicker training a soft mouth, but I've never had the patience to try it. I'll consult my shelf and let you know which one it is when I get home tonight. -S


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea how I taught Daisy the "gentle" command, it just kind of progressed naturally through the years. I still have all my fingers LOL Still, if I don't say "gentle," it can be risky.

Do try to hold the treat at their level so they don't have to jump for it. I agree, holding the treat in a closed fist is a good start and maybe while you're doing that, use the word gentle so they make the association.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Luckily with the Whippets I have never had it be an issue. But wow those Goldens  Kiki seems fine when we use kibble as a reward, but when its something better she loses her mind.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Few tips that have been helpful over the years...

Teach 'easy' after the pup has finished eating his supper...
Take advantage of the time of day when they are the most low key
When they were in a 'down' on their hip - less likely to lunge..
Start with relatively low value treats like cheerios...
I dont teach with other dogs present - the competition seems to intesify the need to get the treat fast..
I have used a small treat in my palm under my thumb, in my fist and on a fork....
I lower my voice...move slowly....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess Im lucky ... all mine take it gentle and always have from day one.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Also, I did teach my dogs to catch, so if a small child wants to feed a dog a treat I am not 100% sure will be gentle, I tell them to toss it to the dog. They always get a laugh out of that one anyway. I know that doesn't solve anything, but it can be handy backup if a child or other person wants to give the dog a treat and you have ANY concern. You know how it is these days... a little scratch could mean being sued.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Clever application!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

My two seniors have to have the treats dropped into their mouths unless you want to loose a finger. :no: LOL
My two younger ones have always been gentle with taking treats.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Also, I did teach my dogs to catch, so if a small child wants to feed a dog a treat I am not 100% sure will be gentle, I tell them to toss it to the dog. They always get a laugh out of that one anyway. I know that doesn't solve anything, but it can be handy backup if a child or other person wants to give the dog a treat and you have ANY concern. You know how it is these days... a little scratch could mean being sued.


I do that every Halloween! I'm such a dog trainer.... I stay home with the dogs on Halloween. I prop the front door open and put up a baby gate in the doorway. On the porch is a bowl of dog treats. When kids come up, they have to pick up a treat, ask my dogs to sit and toss the treat over the gate before I dole out the candy! It's great socialization for the dogs - they learn to love all the potentially scary looking creatures that show up on our doorstep! Plus, my place becomes a big hit... people end up talking about it all night. "Hey! Did you go to the dog house yet?"


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha Stephanie that's a good idea! I should do that with Boo, he's not as much of a fan of kids as Dusty ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Some good suggestions. I've been keeping the treat deeper in my hand, so now it's funny, I say "easy" and he's using mostly lips and tongue - BUT he's got my whole fist in his mouth! rofl

It just cracks me up, he's doing what I asked but he's doing it his way.


----------

